# Paco Pads on Sale



## claveyjeff (Sep 16, 2010)

Just wanted to let everyone know that we are having a 1-week sale on Paco pads. You can order them here: Jack's Plastic Welding
Remember this offer is only good for week. We can't give you the sale price if you call two weeks from now !


Jeff @clavey
Clavey Paddlesports
Clavey Paddlesports - Sea Kayaks, Stand Up Paddleboards, Avon Rafts, Thule Roof Racks, Point Reyes & Tomales Bay Kayak T
1-800-832-4226


----------

